# Anyone need one or deckhand this weekend?



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

If anyone needs a crew member or deckhand this weekend out of the port A, rockport, ingleside area keep me in mind. I have my own gear and money to split the trip. I am experienced and know what I'm doing on a boat. I don't drink or smoke and I have no problem cleaning fish and boat I pull my own weight on board. Call or text Cody 361-739-0103


----------

